# zebrawood



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

a little shooter made from zebra wood


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Duuude, That's so nice ! WOW !


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

thank u smitty, i would love to get this one casted! the prongs are a little thin and zebrano isn´t realy stong wood, but the shape is better with thin prongs.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool like that nice wood.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I love that wood and nice slingshots, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, that's nice. My zebrawood is cut differently. I think I like it better this way.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Baumstamm, you make some gorgous slingshots. -- Tex


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

BeeYooTeeeFullll! Some kinda sexy right there!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks so good you could almost eat it!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Sam said:


> Looks so good you could almost eat it!


LOL! Ya don't want to eat it, Zebra wood is poisonous (it sure looks like fudge to me







). No joke, you should use a respirator when sanding it and seal the wood. Some people are very allergic to it. It goes to show, the most beautiful things in life are usually dangerous.









Nice work!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

baumstamm, you definately set a high standard with you craftsmanship. Beautiful work !!!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Looks so good you could almost eat it!


LOL! Ya don't want to eat it, Zebra wood is poisonous (it sure looks like fudge to me







). No joke, you should use a respirator when sanding it and seal the wood. Some people are very allergic to it. It goes to show, the most beautiful things in life are usually dangerous.









Nice work!
[/quote]
Thanks, I really need to stop trying to eat things I think look tasty!









And Baumstamm you need to go commercial buddy!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Sam said:


> Looks so good you could almost eat it!


LOL! Ya don't want to eat it, Zebra wood is poisonous (it sure looks like fudge to me







). No joke, you should use a respirator when sanding it and seal the wood. Some people are very allergic to it. It goes to show, the most beautiful things in life are usually dangerous.









Nice work!
[/quote]
Thanks, I really need to stop trying to eat things I think look tasty!









And Baumstamm you need to go commercial buddy!










[/quote]

+1 on that!

He's not!







Why not? His stuff is top notch!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Love those Baumstamm! The lighter one has some awesome grain swirls!! Flatband


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

You know what it is? It rains all the time in Germany so you have lots of time to create great stuff. I spent the fall and winter of 08 in Cologne Germany and I think I saw the sun 6 times! Last winter is snowed like crazy!







Just joking, it's one of my favorite places! I make trips every six months, my company is based there.


----------



## broken arrow (Jul 15, 2010)

that zebra wood is beautiful. thats the first time i ever saw it. those are outstanding. great job! what country is that wood from?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great looking slingshot love the wood..


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Baumstamm!


It is extraordinary that the grain of wood. and how well I like the fork. Why say you are not strong? not appear to be weak.


Chepo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I Likes the wood.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

thank u mates 4 the nice coments! to go comercial, i havn´t the right tools 4. if u want to earn money, u have to make more then 10 a day. i need for one more then a day! so who would it pay? but sometimes i sell some cattys to buy new matereal, in this case u can get a real unique catty with lots of work for a good price. i wouldn´t like making one catty like the other, so every catty is real different, never done 2 times the same! i invest lots of time in sanding and varnish, u can´t do this if u want to sell it for a reasonable price.
chepo, it isn´t realy weak but this design is more 4 laminated wood ore g10 ore stuff and it´s best 4 casting! if u use unlaminated wood u shouldn´t make the prongs so thin, but then it dosn´t look so nice, so i couldn´t resist to play with the grain and the beauty. it is like a beautifull girl, u wouldn´t eaven ask if she can cook.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a nice little shooter, that grain is beautiful. Great job
Martin.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------

